# Aquadise's 29 gallon Journal



## Aquadise (Jul 26, 2006)

Hello Everyone, this is my first aquascaping journal, so please don't be too harsh. 

This journal all started with Petco $1 a gallon sale! With all the recent uproar about the sale, I decided to join in the fun and bought myself a 29 gallon, cost me about $34 tax, but it was sure worth it.









How could this day get any better?! Lesco finally got in an order in of Soilmaster Charcoal. Probally because I have been bugging them for so many months now and they finally order me a pallet.









Beautiful...









Added some peat...1/2" thick









Added some of my special fertilizer mix...









Soilmaster was added, about 3"-4" thick. Never rinse.









Finally, driftwood and water was added. Stone is there to hold the wood down.









Plants will be going in tommorow, its late and time for bed.:bored:

Next morning:

Alright, I dug up some plants from various tanks and the planting frenzy begins!

Cyperus helferi

















Ludwigia Inclinata var. 'Cuba'









Various tonina and eriocaulon was later added. Half dead from my rock hard water. This tank is safe though, it is 100% rain water. readings are about 0 kgh, ph 7.

















Polygonum sp 'Kawa...'









Added Ammania sp 'Bonsai' (Rotala indica), Blyxa, and HC. Also a powerhead sponge as a filter/co2 diffuser. Everything is done for today, and I now play the waiting game, atleast till the water clear!


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Nice wood, where'd you get it?


----------



## Mikee (May 8, 2006)

Damn you lucky guy you know your lucky when you can get soilmaster (charcoal). I tried so hard to get it but no luck here in Canada..sometimes i hate living here because of the lack of variety in things. It sucks. Ohwell it wont matter once the ground is covered by moss or some carpet plant . Looks like a very good start i like the driftwood i wish i could steal that from you hahaha keep us updated please.


----------



## Aquadise (Jul 26, 2006)

My friend found this wood in someone backyard.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Looking good, that SoilMaster doesn't look that bad at all ... nice piece of driftwood too. Keep it up bro, looking forward to seeing it planted


----------



## Aquadise (Jul 26, 2006)

Jdinh04 said:


> Looking good, that SoilMaster doesn't look that bad at all ... nice piece of driftwood too. Keep it up bro, looking forward to seeing it planted


Thanks, it is updated and fill with plants, now I just need to figure out the inhabitant. Maybe cardinals? CRS?

Any suggestion for what I should put on the driftwood?


----------



## KRajten (Oct 23, 2005)

great start, i like your substrate.


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

Nice tank, i love to know the tank spec? and oh how many inches is the depth of your substrate.


----------



## krisw (Jan 31, 2005)

Looks great! I just setup a tank using Soilmaster (red), and am really liking the stuff!


----------



## Aquadise (Jul 26, 2006)

xcooperx said:


> Nice tank, i love to know the tank spec? and oh how many inches is the depth of your substrate.


Thanks! The substrate is about 4" thick.

pH/kH: 6/1 degree
Lights: Shoplights; 80 watt.
Co2: Pressurize
Inhabitant: Space for future CRSsssssssssss
Dosing: Never, what I put in the substrate is enough. It leaks into the water columns.
Filtration and heating: Powerhead and no heater.

The next day:
Water cleared up! I can't wait till the plants grows in. Now I just wait till the algae comes knocking.


----------



## Tiapan (Jun 14, 2006)

mice looking tank cant wait to see it all grown in


----------



## Amphiprion (Jul 12, 2005)

Very nice. How do you keep the pH from dropping too far at night with such low KH readings? I know mine comes out 0 out of tap, with 2 GH and I have just been plain scared to use it like that.


----------



## rich311k (Jun 24, 2006)

Nice looking tank. I love the wood and plant choices.


----------



## lljdma06 (Sep 11, 2005)

Great looking tank, I love the look of the toninas.


----------



## mousky (Jul 6, 2006)

I love how everything is set out, looks great. Keep us posted.

Mikee,



> no luck here in Canada..sometimes i hate living here because of the lack of variety in things. It sucks.


Try living in Australia, we cant even get proper plant growing light tubes cos the company thinks its not worth sending them here!!! 

Sometimes I think it would be good to immigrate just to get affordable ADA stuff and other cool things that will probably never be seen in Aus.


----------



## JESTERX626 (Sep 18, 2006)

I dig the tonina and eriocauloni. What are their full names?


----------



## Stargazer53 (Oct 12, 2006)

Good looking tank, please keep us posted as everything grows into place.


----------

